# Nutzen einer 16m Rute.



## 1/4Profi (14. Oktober 2014)

Guten Tag,

Wofür braucht man bitte schön eine Rute die 16m gross ist?
Und vorallem wie soll man die Werfen? Auf dem Boot wird schwer. Und an Land ist meistens ein Baum im weg...
Und auf welchen Fisch? 
Hier ein Link:http://www.amazon.de/DAIWA-WHISKER-Modell-WKP1…/…/B0064ZWNFU


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Das ist was für die Stipper Freaks.
Gefischt werden die im See ,Kanal und auch Fluss.
Ziel ist es den Köder in der Strömung exakt am Futterplatz  unter der Rutenspitze anbieten zu können.
Dabei wird mit verkürzter Schnur geangelt  und die Rute bei der Landung eines Fisches abgesteckt.
Das ist eine der effektivsten Methoden auf Weisfisch die auch noch viel spass macht.


----------



## 1/4Profi (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Danke !


----------



## thanatos (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

#d da muß man aber schon ein ganz extremer Freak sein
 um daran Spaß zu haben ,schon allein das ganze Zubehör ,
 daß man noch mitschleppen muß,wäre nix für mich.
 Hab mal so´n exquisites Stöckchen auf ner Messe in der
 Hand gehabt sollte fast 4000,-DM kosten hab mir dann dazu
 noch nen Seitenwind Stärke 4 vorgestellt |gr:
 Für einen ehrgeizigen Wettfischer ist es aber wohl schon ein
 Muß.:q
 war nicht abwertend gemeint,hab sehr viel Achtung für diese 
 Petrijünger,ist etwa wie beim Fußball der Unterschied zwischen Dorfmannschaft und Bundesliga#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Solche Ruten sehen immer sehr beeindruckend aus am Wasser, aber ich finde da hat man mehr Nachteile, als Vorteile. Hatte auch mal so einen Stock. Bei etwas stärkerem Wind bekommt man schon Schweißperlen auf der Stirn und betet das die Rute nicht bricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Haben uns gestern die neuen Browning-Stippruten angeguckt, und Frerk Petersen hat uns ganz gut erklärt, warum es so viele unterschiedliche Arten von Stippen gibt - Videokamera lief mit, werdet ihr also in den nächsten Wochen zu sehen kriegen..

Das ist schon irre, was sich die Leute Gedanken um solche Ruten machen und den Einsatz machen - das sind Dinge, an die ein Nichtstipper nicht mal ansatzweise denkt..


----------



## phirania (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Schade bei mir funst das nicht mit dem Link....


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Da wird dann aber auch nichts mit ausgeworfen. Ich habe das einige Jahre mit einer 13er und einer11er Rute gemacht. Ich habe das aber eher als freizeitstippen im Verein betrieben. Für Bewerbe und so weiter, die ich auch hin und wieder gefischt habe, fehlte mir einfach das Geld um sich zu Professionalisieren. Es ist ja nicht nur die Rute. Dazu kommt noch eine Plattform oder Sitzkiepe, je nach Marke und Ausführung, gehen dafür schon mal bis zu 1500 Euro drauf, Dann noch diverse Kits, je nach Ausführung und Material auch noch bis zu 500 Euro je Kit, ach die Ruten fangen bei 300 Euro an und enden bei 5000 Euro, Preis nach oben Steigerbar, auch hier je nach Material und Ausführung. Und dann noch das ganze Gedöns, wie Rutenablagen, Abroller, Köderhalter, Kescher und so weiter und so fort. Übernachtungen sind auch noch zu rechnen, Sprit, Verpflegung wenn man mal weiter als eine Tagesreise weg ist. Also es komm schon einiges zusammen. Um mal eine Vorstellung zu geben. Mir hat ein Profi gesagt, ein Wochenende Nationalkader, ohne Unterstützung , etwa 1000 Euro. 
Zum Auswerfen. Man angelt mit diesen Ruten eigentlich nur die vordersten sechs oder sieben Meter, das ist abhängig von der Teilung der Rute und der Gewässertiefe. Das Kit oder auch Topset, eben die sechs oder sieben Meter, wird abgezogen, nachdem man die Ruten über den Abroller nach hinten Geschoben hat. Dann kann man wie mit einer Normalen kurzen Stippe den Fisch drillen. Wenn man den Fisch dann hat, neu Anködern auswerfen so weit wie es geht, um nicht in eventuellen Steinpackungen hängenzubleiben und dann das Kit wieder vorn aufstecken und das ganze dann vorsichtig hinausschieben. Dann wird alles Punktgenau auf die Futterstelle oder Besser an den Standpunt der angelockten Fische eingesetzt. 
Das hört sich alles sehr Kompliziert an, ist aber nur eine Frage der Übung . Wenn man es drauf hat, dann bist du auch nicht so viel Langsamer als wie mit einer Wipprute( Kopfrute, die mit der vollen Rutenlänge an Schnur gefischt wird, also eine Sechser oder Siebener, geht aber auch schon mal bis zu Zehn Meter). Schau dir mal bei Youtube die Videos zum IAM hier in BRB/Havel an. Da wird alles sehr schön gezeigt.


----------



## feederbrassen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Noch ergänzend dazu ,das die hochwertigen leichten langen 
Stangen ziemlich Bruchgefährdet sind.|supergri
Einmal Daumen oben auf den Blank,,,,
Oft genug gesehen .

Immer wieder ein Erlebnis bei Seitenwind und meine ist nur 10m.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Stimmt. Meine 13er war ja eher eine Karpfenstippe. Die hat bei Seitenwind, Figuren geworfen, vom Allerfeinsten. Ein moderner Künstler( also einer mit Dachschaden) hätte sich das nicht besser ausdenken können. Aber die war eben dafür nicht so Bruchanfällig, wie diese Hightechteile. Gab dafür eben beim Angeln so nebenher noch ein kostenloses Oberarmtraining.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch ergänzend dazu ,das die hochwertigen leichten langen
> Stangen ziemlich Bruchgefährdet sind.|supergri
> Einmal Daumen oben auf den Blank,,,,
> Oft genug gesehen .
> ...


Ellbogenbruch ;-))


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Ja 16m ist schon was feines aber es gibt auch 22m,wenn die noch jemand irgendwo im Laden hat.Habe schon länger nix von den 18-22er gehört,fischen auch überwiegend nur die Engländer diese längen.

Bei uns hat sich 11-13.50m durchgesetzt ab und zu noch 14,50er.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



gründler schrieb:


> ...es gibt auch 22m...


|bigeyes
Echt?
Würd ich gern mal sehen, wie damit gefischt wird.
Bei 22 ist dann aber auch Schluss, oder?


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

22 m , da muss der Angler schon ein Gorilla oder Orang Utan sein:q.
Was hat denn die für ein Balancegewicht?
"Normal lange" Stippen haben so 3-4 kg, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Das heißt, man muss bei Windstille ständig die 3-4 kg drücken, um die Rute waagerecht zu halten. Bei starkem Wind geht`s dann in die Arme oder Bandscheiben. Wie gut, dass meine Stippe nur 8 m hat, bin halt Allrounder.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Echt?
> Würd ich gern mal sehen, wie damit gefischt wird.
> Bei 22 ist dann aber auch Schluss, oder?


 
Jo echt,nur ich weiß nicht in wie fern die noch Verkauft/genutzt werden.Von nen paar Jahren hat man ab und zu mal was drüber gelesen gehört....wurden überwiegend in Carpo Drome gefischt und das fast nur auf der Insel.

Musste dich mal durch UK Anglerseiten wälzen da müsste es noch was zu geben,glaube Sir Bob hatte da auch mal nen Bericht drüber abgegeben.Liegt aber alles nen paar Jahre zurrück.

#h


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Ja stimmt die habe ich mal in Britanien gesehen. Zu einem Obzöhn zu nennenden Betrag. Ich glaube es stand da was von 4000  Britischen Pfund. 
 Bei uns hat man sich eben auf das Standart wettkampfmaß von 13 Meter geinigt, plus ein oder zwei Prozent toleranz bei der länge. Von daher, gibt es hier in Deutschland keinen Markt für solche Ruten.


----------



## 1/4Profi (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Danke für allle Antworten.
Finde ich ziemlich interessant aber werde trotzdem kein Freund dieser Anglerei.Egal ob mit 16m,22m oder 8m.Es ist schön anzugucken aber selber so zu angeln hätte ich keine Lust für.


Lg


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> 22 m , da muss der Angler schon ein Gorilla oder Orang Utan sein:q.
> Was hat denn die für ein Balancegewicht?
> "Normal lange" Stippen haben so 3-4 kg, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Das heißt, man muss bei Windstille ständig die 3-4 kg drücken, um die Rute waagerecht zu halten. Bei starkem Wind geht`s dann in die Arme oder Bandscheiben. Wie gut, dass meine Stippe nur 8 m hat, bin halt Allrounder.




bezahlbare 13m stippen wiegen knapp 1000 g, die teuren entsprechend weniger.

bis 16 m findet man recht viele, 22m kaum

http://www.polecompare.com/index.ph...h=99.0&Low=16.1&s=10&SortBy=SRP&SortOrder=ASC


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



gründler schrieb:


> Habe schon länger nix von den 18-22er gehört,fischen auch überwiegend nur die Engländer diese längen.


xxxxxxxersatz ? Macht bestimmt der viele Wind auf der Insel.


----------



## Hümpfi (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

So jetzt misch ich mich auch mal ein.
Die Angesprochenen 18-22m Ruten gibt es in Deutschland so gut wie garnicht, diese längen werden in England gefischt. Das Angeln mit solchrn Ruten ist nicht mit unseren 13m Ruten vergleichbar. Wir halten unsere Ruten über Wasser, die Engländer legen ihre extrem langen Ruten aufs Wasser auf, über Wasser halten ist da fast unmöglich. Zudem wird dort oft mit montagen gefischt bei denen sich der Fisch gegen denn Wasserwiederstand der Rute selbst Haken.

Alles in allem kann man sagen das die Stipperei eine der Effizientesten aber auch Schwierigsten Angelarten ist.

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> ... die Engländer legen ihre extrem langen Ruten aufs Wasser auf, über Wasser halten ist da fast unmöglich. Zudem wird dort oft mit montagen gefischt bei denen sich der Fisch gegen denn Wasserwiederstand der Rute selbst Haken.


Werd immer neugieriger. |rolleyes
Wer findet ein Video davon?


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



nordbeck schrieb:


> bezahlbare 13m stippen wiegen knapp 1000 g, die teuren entsprechend weniger.
> 
> bis 16 m findet man recht viele, 22m kaum
> 
> http://www.polecompare.com/index.ph...h=99.0&Low=16.1&s=10&SortBy=SRP&SortOrder=ASC



Balancegewicht ist nicht Rutengewicht-da kommt das Hebelgesetz zum Tragen.Und irgendwann ist auch die Grundstabilität nicht mehr gegeben.
13 m ist aber nach den Internationalen Wettkampfbestimmungen die maximale Begrenzung,weshalb die meisten Ruten nicht länger sind.
Da die Inselbewohner schon immer das Gegenteil vom Kontinent gemacht haben, fischen die auch längere Ruten.


----------



## ulli1958m (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> die Engländer legen ihre extrem langen Ruten  aufs Wasser auf, über Wasser halten ist da fast unmöglich. Zudem wird  dort oft mit montagen gefischt bei denen sich der Fisch gegen denn  Wasserwiederstand der Rute selbst Haken.





kati48268 schrieb:


> Werd immer neugieriger. |rolleyes
> Wer findet ein Video davon?


würde echt gerne mal ein video sehen mit den langen kopfruten der engländer |rolleyes

......_*keiner was gefunden???*_ |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (1. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> würde echt gerne mal ein video sehen mit den langen kopfruten der engländer |rolleyes
> 
> ......_*keiner was gefunden???*_ |kopfkrat
> 
> #h



suche mal auf Youtube : 16m Pole


----------



## Koalabaer (1. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> suche mal auf Youtube : 16m Pole



oder aber gleich: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omgW_4m88LU

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ulli1958m (1. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> suche mal auf Youtube : 16m Pole


wir suchen filmchen mit ruten 18m-22m die in uk
  gefischt werden sollen laut dem posting von "Hümpfi"

dennoch danke für die 16m


----------



## ulli1958m (1. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Noch nicht das was wir suchen...aber ein fast |rolleyes
@kati ...Hier siehst du zumindest schon einmal 18-19m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd3vac79YTM

Link hat mir ein Kollege aus dem Stipp-Forum genannt. #6
Das England mit den auf`s Wasser gelegten Kopfruten nannte sich früher wohl "Floating Pole Fisching" ....habe leider kein Filmchen gefunden #d 

#h


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*

Mist, dass niemand was dazu findet, das auflegen auf dem wasser meine ich.
 "Kann" denn jemand diese art zu fischen? Wäre was fűr ein ab-video. Oder ein thema fűr die nächste stippermesse.


----------



## Knispel (2. November 2014)

*AW: Nutzen einer 16m Rute.*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Noch nicht das was wir suchen...aber ein fast |rolleyes
> @kati ...Hier siehst du zumindest schon einmal 18-19m
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bd3vac79YTM
> ...



Da muss aber auch hinter ihm viel freies Gelände sein, bei unseren Deichen könnte das auch problematisch werden ...


----------

